# problem with monitor's width !



## metallicaband (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey all, 

I'm having problems with my monitor's width, it looks like this :

http://img45.imageshack.us/img45/3224/monitor5zt.gif

The screen should be full, without those black voids.. 

Any help would be really appreciated.. !

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Are there adjustment knobs or menus with that monitor?


----------



## metallicaband (Jun 13, 2005)

Yeah it does have an adjusting menu, here are the options:

-Brightness & Contrast
-Position
-Size ( My problem should be fixed by this, but it's set to it's maximum width and I'm still having the problem ).
-Shape
-Color
-Setup ( Video Level=0.7V , Language=English, OSD Time = 20 secs )
-Special (Degauss=ON, Recall=ON, Reset=ON, Moire= H:0, V:0 )
800x600 / 60Hz ( I have the same problem with all resolutions )


So what do you guys think the problem is ?, Is it because it's set to 60Hz, If so, how can I change it ?

If you think it's caused by something else, please help me fix it...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

have you tried going into settings... under display in the control panel?

does it list your monitor? or does it show a plug and play monitor?

perhaps you can update the driver for the monitor.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Make sure your motherboard and video card drivers are installed.
Check your monitor to see if it has a setting called expand in the menu
and enable it.
Right click on the desktop,choose properties,then click the settings tab.
Set your monitor to at least 1024X768 resolution and click apply.
Then try adjusting the monitor again.
It may be your monitor may not fully display at the lower resolution.
Is it a CRT or LCD monitor?


----------



## metallicaband (Jun 13, 2005)

It's a CRT monitor, I'm still having the same problem with any resulotion I choose. The monitor used to work without any problem before, but I just came back from a 3 months vacation and I'm getting this problem now ! 

But in my setting's, it shows my PC's monitor as Plug and Play and my TV as default, here's a pic:










In my TV, the screen is full, which means I'm only getting the problem with my PC's monitor.. , maybe I should change the default and plug and play thing ?, so how can I change it ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

The picture of 2 monitors in the settings page can be used to
select the monitor for adjustment.
Click the picture with the 1 in it to adjust the resolution for
that monitor.
You can set the monitor to default by right clicking the picture
with the 1 in it,and select primary.


----------



## metallicaband (Jun 13, 2005)

I do know how to adjust each of 'em. Monitor 1 ( My PC's monitor) is already set as my primary monitor. Also, as I said, I get the same problem with my PC's monitor with any resulotion (800x600, 1024x768..etc). 

I tried to mess around the settings to get it right, but nothing worked..

I really need to fix this problem as soon as possible, help me out guys !


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

check your device manager for any yellow alerts...especially by the video display.


----------



## metallicaband (Jun 13, 2005)

I don't see any alerts.. , here's a screenshot of my device manager :

http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/6505/devicemanager5wa.jpg


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

remove all the monitors in your device manager and reboot
you have too many listed
good luck


----------

